# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  αναζητηται απεγνοσμενα wbc-400 δανεικο

## mojiro

οσο πιο μακρυ τοσο πιο καλα .....  ::  

για σκαναρισμα απο τα κεραμιδια μου το θελω.
καλο θα ειναι να ειναι πανω απο 12 μετρα.

αν παλι δεν εχετε καλωδιο, ενα λαπτοπ με xp
και pcmcia θα μου ηταν εξισου καλο

καρτα pcmcia, pigtail, βυσματα και προγραμματα εχω

μενω στον κορυδαλλο

ευχαριστω,

Edit by Jstiva: Μετακινήθηκε στην ενότητα δοκιμές μιας και δεν πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για αγγελία αλλά για αναζήτηση βοήθειας για site survey

----------


## jstiva

Aν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος που να μπορεί μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο , θα μιλήσουμε από βδομάδα να πεταχτώ εγω. Ασε καλύτερα το καλώδιο είναι laptop είναι ότι χρειάζεσε....

----------

